# Huge channels



## Day81 (Jun 27, 2008)

I caught two huge channels out of my pond yesterday. Both were at least 20lbs. They might have been the same fish but I dont think so. Channels seem too smart for that especially since it was the same day. I cant get the pictures up now but should get them up shortly.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Gotta see these, post as soon as ya get a chance!!


----------



## Day81 (Jun 27, 2008)

They were about two feet long.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice man, that one on the ground look's like a beast so does the one in your hands! At 24" I doubt they we're 20lbs, but if that's a 3ft handle on your net I'de definitally say it's a solid 13-15# fish! Damn nice, expecially for channel cats!

Congrats  thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Day81 (Jun 27, 2008)

Im pretty sure there 20lbs. because i lift 20lb. weights every other day.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I caught one out of my pond last night. Here's a 9lber next to my 22lb daughter for scale.


----------



## Day81 (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice fish. How old is your pond. Mine is about 10-15 years old.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

We dug our pond in October of 2003. Channels grow really fast. I was using an Aquamax Largemouth pellet trying to get a picture of a largemouth when that cat sucked it down. Put up a heck of a fight on a Zebco Rhino combo loaded with 2 year old 8lb test. My daughter was scared to death of that thing. It took 5 tries to get her in the shot because she kept running away and my lab kept trying to bite it.

Yours is quite a bit bigger than mine. I'd guess it at 14 or 15lbs but it's pretty hard to tell from pics.


----------



## Day81 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey i dont blame her. if i was a little one like her I would be afraid of him to. My dog does the same thing except with bluegills because they always stick her on the tong with there fins when she tries to eat them.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

On second glance it may very well be 20lbs. I have a picture in my office of myself holding a 26lb bluecat in the same position as you and it stretches from the middle of my chest to my knees. It's head is bigger than your channel and I'm about 5'11". It was pretty skinny for a blue. My buddy and I were fishing Lake Watts Bar in TN and he caught one the same length that went 34# but it was really fat.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I was using an Aquamax Largemouth pellet


Just curious if that's what ya generally used for pellet food. When ever I think of big channels in farm ponds, seems as if the person is using high protien feeds - I take it it's no coincidence


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm using a 50/50 mix of Aquamax Grower 400 and Aquamax Largemouth. Both are 45% protein.


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I'm using a 50/50 mix of Aquamax Grower 400 and Aquamax Largemouth. Both are 45% protein.


Where can I get these feeds?Im feeding with purena fish chow...the bluegills channels and amors seem to like it....But never see any hybrids,LM or SM come up.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Order it from the same place your buying your Purina Gamefish Chow. Aquamax is made by Purina. If they won't help you go to Purina's website to find a local feed store that can order it. It usually takes about 2 weeks for me to get it with no shipping fee.

If you have wild caught or largemouth that haven't been fed regularly, it can be hard to get them to start on feed. The easiest thing to do is replace a few fish with pellet trained ones and hope they "teach" the others. Usually you'll get a lot more growth off of pellets than natural forage. Purina's website says each Aquamax Largemouth pellet is equal to like 20 minnows and the bass don't have to chase them down. I've seen a huge difference in the weight of my fish since I went to the higher protein feed last fall.


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

Thanks...I got the fish chow from a local feed mill.But it just burnt a few weeks ago.Not sure if there sellin stuff now or rebuilding.I guess Ill have to stop by and ask.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Huge advocate of pellet feeding personally. If I had a pond, I'de do it without a doubt.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Fishman, do you know of any manufacturers making a feeder that will throw a mix of the 3/4" and 3/16" pellets? I've been feeding by hand every evening which is fun but I would like to go to 3 smaller feedings per day to see if I can get more weight on my bluegill.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Here's a good link to info/advertising on the Aquamax feeds and some nice pellet fed bass. http://www.bass-maxx.com/com_01.html#
They show some feeder throwing the 3/4" pellets but I'd prefer a directional feeder that would throw a mix of 3/4" and 3/16" pellets.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

A.T.A.C (sponsers) have a couple in their catalog . One is a directional feeder that shoots feed up to 20 feet wide by 45 feet long. Another one is a drop feeder that hangs over the feeding area. I think both are a little pricey. 699.00 for the directional and 224.99 for the drop. 

Call them and ask for a catalog (free). You could look at them on their website but they are having trouble with their server.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Fishman, do you know of any manufacturers making a feeder that will throw a mix of the 3/4" and 3/16" pellets? I've been feeding by hand every evening which is fun but I would like to go to 3 smaller feedings per day to see if I can get more weight on my bluegill.


I'm honestly not sure on those exact sizes, but we use to sell Sweenys that only threw 1/4" pellet sizes. We still use a handfull of them on some of the grow out ponds. But, we started carrying Texas Hunter brand pellet feeders and they are capable of throwing 1/8th inch feed. I'm not exactly sure of the size of the intake BUT they don't use augers like most most old feeders do, instead the use a blower so it's possible they accept larger food sizes. I'll ask tomorrow about it.

Sorry for the late reply, took a few vacation days. Heck, even found myself up at lake erie on Sunday doing some walleye fishing! Limited out on eyes by10AM and spent the next 3 hours catching some of the biggest drum of my life. Had a blast


----------

